# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Τροποποίηση όρων Καρτοκινητής WHAT'S UP και COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 29/07/2019, τα παρακάτω πακέτα COSMOKAPTA μετονομάζονται ως ακολούθως:
Πακέτο «350΄ προς όλους & 50 SMS» σε Πακέτο «COSMΟKAPTA VOICE & SMS»Πακέτο «300΄ προς όλους & 500ΜΒ» σε Πακέτο «COSMΟKAPTA VOICE & DATA»Πακέτο «300΄ & 50 SMS προς όλους & 600ΜΒ» σε Πακέτο «COSMΟKAPTA ALL IN ONE»Πακέτο «EXTRA 100’» σε πακέτο «EXTRA ΟΜΙΛΙΑ»Πακέτο «EXTRA 250MB» σε πακέτο «EXTRA INTERNET»

Επίσης από την ίδια ημερομηνία, για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP και COSMOKAPTA της COSMOTE καταργείται το bonus ανανέωσης των 600ΜΒ για 15 ημέρες, που αποδίδεται στους συνδρομητές εφ’ όσον πραγματοποιήσουν ανανέωση χρόνου αξίας από 12€ έως 14,99€ στο δίκτυο καταστημάτων COSMOTE & ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. Οι παραπάνω συνδρομητές συνεχίζουν να λαμβάνουν τα bonus online ανανέωσης για ανανεώσεις από 10€.

Οι συνδρομητές WHAT’S UP και COSMOKAPTA έχουν το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους αζημίως εντός τριάντα (30) ημερών από την παραπάνω ημερομηνία.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε από κινητό την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση) ή επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα www.cosmote.gr

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

